# how good is this sound card?



## Miguel2013 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just bought this motherboard:
ASRock 970 PRO3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AT...

I want to know if the build in sound card has less performance then my Audigy 2 zs from 2006 PCI.

I don't want to bottleneck my games so I want to know if I should use the one that came from this motherboard or use the one I mentioned.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 3, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> I just bought this motherboard:
> ASRock 970 PRO3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AT...
> 
> I want to know if the build in sound card has less performance then my Audigy 2 zs from 2006 PCI.
> ...



keep the sound card. there shouldn't be a bottleneck at all.


----------



## Miguel2013 (Oct 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> keep the sound card. there shouldn't be a bottleneck at all.



If I use my audigy will that cause bottleneck with a hd5770 1gb ddr5 what do you think?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Oct 3, 2012)

no,dedicated sound card is always better that integrated,the story is different with new highends motherboards .


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 3, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> If I use my audigy will that cause bottleneck with a hd5770 1gb ddr5 what do you think?



no


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep it, it's better than the onboard on my Z68  i swear by mine


----------



## KingPing (Oct 4, 2012)

I can´t stand the onboard audio on my Z68 either, use the Audigy 2. I have a Titanium HD for the headphones and it sounds awesome, but my 5.1 is connected to the onboard, i was thinking about buying a Xonar DX and connect the 5.1 there, but i´m not sure if it´s worth it, because i don´t know how good the DX is. I wonder if it´s comparable to my old X-Fi Titanium. I tried using the Titanium HD and the Titanium X-Fi on the same PC, but the drivers only recognize one, not both, that´s why i was thinking about getting the Xonar DX.


----------

